# Oso the Preso Canario



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2010)

Name: Oso (Spanish for "bear")
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Perro de Preso Canario (a dog. look it up.)
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 250 lbs (pretty muscular/large frame)

Appearance: Well-built. Not exactly "stacked", but it's obvious he works out. Plantigrade because digitigrade legs would probably break

- Hair and fur: One of my few characters with hair, holy shit. He's got a mohawk like this. His fur is red fawn (think auburn) and he's got a black muzzle, black paws, and black eyebrow spots.  
- Markings: A deep scar right over his heart. Poor guy.
- Eye color: Gold
- Other features: Missing right ring finger.

Behavior and Personality: He's usually quite reserved, even a bit nerdy at times, despite his appearance. But he's got some seriously repressed rage. He's very sensitive to certain issues, especially involving guys taking advantage of girls. So he's basically a knight in shining armor, but most girls are scared of him because come on he's _huge_. If someone even so much as implies that they hurt a girl, you can bet there's gonna be blood. Of course, he's single. Gets him a lot of grief. 

Skills: Beating the shit out of people (with his fists, because he's not a god-damned wizard), being a certified therapist (I wonder why no one hires him? :V), and knowing the difference between pork butt and pig ass.

Weaknesses: He's really shy around girls. REALLY. SHY. And awkward. It's kinda silly to watch him go from intimidating fighter to blubbering idiot as soon as a girl is around him. 

Likes: Psychology, physiology, working out, kickboxing, muy thai, krav maga, p much any fighting style that's not pretty, but effective.
Dislikes: Guys who harass girls, politics, flashy but generally ineffective martial arts styles, vegetarians 

History: Oso's dad was a butcher, fittingly enough. Oso started working at the shop when he was 13, but when he started high school he quit the family business to focus on martial arts and academics. Of course, his dad was royally pissed so he just moved in with his mother. 
At 18, he basically spent most of his time searching for colleges. He was 3 years into a mixed martial arts program at that time. One day, his mother was late coming home. He got worried. Four hours after she was supposed to be home, he got a call from the police saying his mother was brutally assaulted and raped. Yes, that's what started his "have to protect women" thing. 
They caught the guy, but during the court trial, Oso flipped his shit and attacked the guy, literally killing him with a swift punch to the neck. He went to jail, but his mom rallied the community and they payed his bail. 
He did end up going to a college, but it was plagued with assholes and chauvinists, so he ended up getting in a lot of fights. I'm assuming this is anthro college at this point because he gets his fucking finger bitten off. Also, a slashed chest thanks to some asshole pulling a knife in a fistfight. 
Oso finally graduated with a Masters in psychology. He's a certified therapist, but prefers to work at the martial arts studio as an apprentice instructor. 

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually seen barefoot and in nothing but athletic shorts because he's usually working out or sparing. When he actually leaves the studio, he wears baggy jeans and band tees. 

Picture: None, but have a look at a standard Preso Canario

Goal: PROTECT THE INNOCENT
Profession: Mixed martial arts instructor 
Personal quote: "Feminists aren't that bad..."
Theme song:  Eve 6 - Think Twice
Birthdate: September 25th
Star sign: Libra

[cutting some unnecessary info] 

Orientation: Bisexual, but he only likes guys that are girly. Not surprising in the least bit.

Whew, long read.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2010)

This dog reminds me of a Cane Corso.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> This dog reminds me of a Cane Corso.


 
Those dogs are terrifying.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 5, 2010)

Molly said:


> Those dogs are terrifying.



When they're trained well, they can be quite sweet. I should know. I've seen one up close.

Cani Corsi, I mean. Don't know about the Canarios. I think they might be like Filas Brasileiros... those dogs are so mean dog show judges refuse to check their teeth!


----------



## Eske (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh cool, a Canary Dog.  c:  Those are really interesting dogs.




RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> When they're trained well, they can be quite sweet. I should know. I've seen one up close.
> 
> Cani Corsi, I mean. Don't know about the Canarios. I think they might be like Filas Brasileiros... those dogs are so mean dog show judges refuse to check their teeth!


 
When they're well-trained, yes.  I love and very much respect the breed.

However, they can be frightening.  I once came face-to-face with a huge, unaltered, untrained, highly aggressive male Cane Corso at the local dog shelter.  I have never been more terrified in my life -- and I'm not quick to be frightened of any type of animal.  It was like having a fully-grown Gizzly bear roaring in my face.  Thankfully, there was a chain-link fence between us -- even so, I nearly pissed myself.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> When they're trained well, they can be quite sweet. I should know. I've seen one up close.
> 
> Cani Corsi, I mean. Don't know about the Canarios. I think they might be like Filas Brasileiros... those dogs are so mean dog show judges refuse to check their teeth!


Yeah, well-trained ones are great, agreed. But like Eske said, when they're not trained, they're absolutely nuts. 



Eske said:


> Oh cool, a Canary Dog.  c:  Those are really interesting dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
First off, thanks :3 I decided on them because I like the huge, stocky build of a mastiff but I don't like the wrinkles that look like their face is melting. 

I think the scariest dog I've encountered wasn't even a bully breed. It was a standard poodle that had a stupid owner who pampered it but never trained it. That thing HATED kids, and I was about 7 when I met it. It tore open my arm because I walked up to pet it (I mean come on, I was 7 and it was on a leash) and it lunged and bit my arm so deep I needed stitches. It would've kept at it if the girl's boyfriend hadn't pulled it away.

Ugh, bad dog owners >:c


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 6, 2010)

My neighbors poodle is very mean. He barks at people. But at least he doesn't bite.

I'm so happy to have two nice dogs... a Pomeranian and a Labrador.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

OMIGOSH POMS

Sorry, spaz moment. I adore poms. They can be a little yappy, but their fluff makes up for it.


----------



## SilverKarja (Sep 11, 2010)

Yay!  Rare breed.

I've met both Presa and Cane Corso.  Cane Corsos are smaller if they're true Italian type, and are a coursing mastiff.  Where Presas are cattle dogs that would also 'bulldog' and hold them.  Both are great in the right hands, of course, and really bad news in the wrong ones...but so is any breed.  The number of Labs I've seen that have wanted to take a chunk out of me is appalling.  But...popularity...sigh.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> Yay!  Rare breed.
> 
> I've met both Presa and Cane Corso.  Cane Corsos are smaller if they're true Italian type, and are a coursing mastiff.  Where Presas are cattle dogs that would also 'bulldog' and hold them.  Both are great in the right hands, of course, and really bad news in the wrong ones...but so is any breed.  The number of Labs I've seen that have wanted to take a chunk out of me is appalling.  But...popularity...sigh.


Indeed. No matter what breed you look at, most of it depends on the owner's handling of said dog. The reason a bunch of toy breeds are terrors is because they're pampered and untrained. 

That being said, the most vicious dog I've met was in fact a bully breed, but it was a stray. No direction = lots of aggression. 

We should talk dog more |3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 11, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> Yay! Rare breed.
> 
> I've met both Presa and Cane Corso. Cane Corsos are smaller if they're true Italian type, and are a coursing mastiff. Where Presas are cattle dogs that would also 'bulldog' and hold them. Both are great in the right hands, of course, and really bad news in the wrong ones...but so is any breed. The number of Labs I've seen that have wanted to take a chunk out of me is appalling. But...popularity...sigh.



I've never really met an agressive Lab. Some of them try to bite... but it's play biting more than anything else.

Big dogs actually tend to have better temperaments than small dogs. Obviously the breeders realized that they had to breed the agression out of an animal that could be very dangerous. Small dogs, phht! All they do is yap. They won't really hurt anyone.


----------



## SilverKarja (Sep 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I've never really met an agressive Lab. Some of them try to bite... but it's play biting more than anything else.
> 
> Big dogs actually tend to have better temperaments than small dogs. Obviously the breeders realized that they had to breed the agression out of an animal that could be very dangerous. Small dogs, phht! All they do is yap. They won't really hurt anyone.


 
Small dogs have killed people, and their teeth can do damage to tendons and ligaments that can't be fixed.  Just because they're little doesn't mean they can't hurt, and doesn't mean they don't require training.  I've heard of people who think their small dogs should be allowed to bite as often as they want without getting put down, but the minute a large dog scratches someone, it's dangerous and needs to be destroyed.

Overall it's not that larger dogs have better temperaments, it's the fact that due to their size, they're more likely to be trained.  That said, I know dogs like the back of my hand, and the Labs that were serious, were more serious than any Rottweiler I've come across.  But it happens when breeds become popular, you get more bad owners with those breeds, and there's more likely to be issues.  

Molly-Yes, we should.  It's hard being one of the few furs who knows rare breeds and not having anyone to toss around dog stuff with.  And I think the most dangerous dog I've come across was a German Shepherd.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm watching you on FA now, I expect greatmany dogthings. *seriousface*

I also have a page dedicated to my doggy rantings, here x3


----------

